

Magicflix launches worry free digital parenting app that engage kids of all ages - mamtha_banerjee
http://www.magikflix.com/magicflix-launches-worry-free-digital-parenting-apps-that-engage-kids-of-all-ages/

======
mjffjm
This is a really solid looking app for parents. Curious, how do you
differentiate against guys like Netflix doing something similar?

------
DipikaKapadia
Awesome! Now I get my family to download.

------
rekharaghu
great product! Takes the worry out of the parents when the kids are using
youtube.

------
sumathiv
Great! Thanks.

------
JT123
Congrats!

